# Black Sin 27,5 ???



## MChaosbiker (8. Juni 2014)

Servus ...... Frage an die Radon Familie , ist ein 27,5 Version vom Black Sin geplant ??? Gruß aus dem Odenwald ......


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Juni 2014)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Servus ...... Frage an die Radon Familie , ist ein 27,5 Version vom Black Sin geplant ??? Gruß aus dem Odenwald ......


Nein zumindest für den 15er Jahrgang ein neues 29" ja und in 4 Größen aber ev. für 16.  Zurück Gruß aus den Odenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (8. Juni 2014)

Danke ..... vielleicht trifft man sich mal wieder in der Bruchmühle , Etzen Gesäß . War aber 2012 unser Schwätzchen .....


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Meinst du mit neu nur das es weiterhin angeboten wird wie bis her oder ein neu entwickelt Rahmen auf den Markt kommt?

Gruss Robin


----------



## edi6800 (15. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein zumindest für den 15er Jahrgang ein neues 29" ja und in 4 Größen aber ev. für 16.  Zurück Gruß aus den Odenwald.


Heisst das, dass es eine neue Rahmengeo erhält, oder eine neue Farbe, oder neue Komponenten, oder oder oder???
Und zwischen oder anstelle von welchen Black Sins wird es positioniert? Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin: was wird es bei den ZRRacern neues geben? Setzt Ihr auf Kontinuität? Oder gibts große Überraschungen?
Schon mal danke für ne Info


----------

